# Which pass should I get?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Out of the listed options, with money being a factor, I would get a pass to Loveland, but that's just me...I'm sure everyone else is going to say Vail Resorts.
Personally I think Monarch's Pass is one of the best deals in the state (though a little far from Ft. Collins). For $329 you get unlimited skiing at Monarch, 1/2 price tickets to Alta all season, 1 free unguided day at Silverton, 3 free days at Durango Mtn, 3 days at Powderhorn, 3 days at Sunlight, 3 days at Loveland. As well as 3 free days at Angel Fire, Pajarito, and Sipapu in New Mexico - and free skiing at Grand Targhee, Wyoming when staying at an on-mountain lodger.

Great deal if you like to travel around a little...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*

Sacrilege! :mrgreen: Monarch pass sucks!:twisted: No need for front rangers to travel 3-4 hours to not stand in lift lines all day when they can happily stand in lines in Summit and Eagle counties!:mrgreen:


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Breck and A-Basin suck ass go Monarch:twisted: Sounds like you want to go Loveland


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

pass? you don't need no stinkin' pass. just ski the backcountry for free.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

the_dude said:


> pass? you don't need no stinkin' pass. just ski the backcountry for free.


That is definitely the way to go, but even getting 30-40 days in the backcountry, there are days when the conditions are just too risky to hit anything good...those are the days that pay to have a pass.

Snowhere, you should chill...everyone thinks Monarch sucks anyway.


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

If money's a worry get the 2 for 1 Winter Park / Copper Mtn Deal.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Chill? Of course I have been chilling. Chilling every morning as the temps on the pass have been plummeting for my motorcycle ride to work at 6:15ish. It is time for me to put the insulating layer back into my motorcycle gear and check the net to see if Fairplay got snow. I have just about perfected my snow riding on two wheels, but try to keep the practice to a minimum! 

P.S. How's Friday for an after work ride?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

last year i did the vail one Abasin,keystone,breck,and ten days at vail,beaver creek...im only off work midweeks so the croud thing isnt an issue...i go at minimum once a week...the problem is vail is too far away so i wont opt for that again, besides its a big beginner hill...breck is either flat or windblown and besides i got to park in bfe and a beer is 10bucks...keystone iss ok especially when going with less experianced people...a basin is too small and hard to get to on powpow days even though i do like how the only ammenities is food and a bar...copper seems to be the same pitch everywhere...why cant taos ski valley be closer...i want terrain...help...anyone know how much for the loveland pass???will i get bored with the mountain???if only there was a abaisin,loveland,winterpark pass...that be cool...that be some odd buisness amoung competetors though...by the way ive always have had fun at monarch its just that salida is already 3 hours for me in the summer...i will of course go to taos a few times this winter


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Snowhere said:


> Sacrilege! :mrgreen: Monarch pass sucks!:twisted: No need for front rangers to travel 3-4 hours to not stand in lift lines all day when they can happily stand in lines in Summit and Eagle counties!:mrgreen:


snowhere...this sucks...my taoseno ass is being branded front range...get off your high horse...gotta make a living you know


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

NoCo, it was tongue and cheek! Hence the mister green smiley. It was more directed as a typical NIMBY response to more people anywhere. I welcome all at Monarch and have even, _GASP! _showed some Texans some of my hidden powder stashes, just not all of them. Anybody that makes it to the hill and does not act like they own the place will find a warm welcome. My exception to that rule is the Okie that smashed in my truck door and did not bother to own up. Luckily for me and unfortunately for them, another local witnessed the hit and run and took down license plate numbers. State patrol caught them and my truck got fixed so it was as well as it could be in the end.

If you are concerned about driving you should just get the Loveland pass and then use your extra cash to travel a bit. I like Taos too but it has been a few years since I have been there. I may have to piss off the wife and get down there this year to see it now that they have opened the doors. If you do make it up this way drop me a PM, I will buy you a beer at the Eddieline to welcome you into my non-crowded, non-skied off instantly, non-massive traffic jam area.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Loveland pass is 349, renewals are 314


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

NoCo said:


> last year i did the vail one Abasin,keystone,breck,and ten days at vail,beaver creek...im only off work midweeks so the croud thing isnt an issue...i go at minimum once a week...the problem is vail is too far away so i wont opt for that again, besides its a big beginner hill...breck is either flat or windblown and besides i got to park in bfe and a beer is 10bucks...keystone iss ok especially when going with less experianced people...a basin is too small and hard to get to on powpow days even though i do like how the only ammenities is food and a bar...copper seems to be the same pitch everywhere...why cant taos ski valley be closer...i want terrain...help...anyone know how much for the loveland pass???will i get bored with the mountain???if only there was a abaisin,loveland,winterpark pass...that be cool...that be some odd buisness amoung competetors though...by the way ive always have had fun at monarch its just that salida is already 3 hours for me in the summer...i will of course go to taos a few times this winter


I don't think I would call Vail a beginner hill, if you think so then you are skiing the wrong lines...it sounds like you already have problems with all the resorts near where you currently live., and from what you say, you won't like the slow lifts at Loveland or the fact that it is super cold and gets pounded by the wind...my solution - find a way to do your job from the internet, or transfer to Durango, and just ride Silverton. Or pony up for a snowmobile and ride the backcountry...or if your motivated do it by skins. Thats where you will find the best conditions and terrain anyway.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

lmyers said:


> or if your motivated do it by skins. Thats where you will find the best conditions and terrain anyway.


exaaaaaaactly........


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Snowhere said:


> If you are concerned about driving you should just get the Loveland pass and then use your extra cash to travel a bit. I like Taos too but it has been a few years since I have been there. I may have to piss off the wife and get down there this year to see it now that they have opened the doors. If you do make it up this way drop me a PM, I will buy you a beer at the Eddieline to welcome you into my non-crowded, non-skied off instantly, non-massive traffic jam area.


Taos is still kick ass with the riders...everyone said they would side slip the hill...well not true...they dont do it any more than half the skiers that are over there head...id meet you down there and im gonna ride...ill buy you a beer at the martini tree 

and by the way any mountain that is barely skiable with out getting stuck after 15" of snow is a bunny hill...kinda sounds like vail huh


----------



## SkiPhotog (Jul 14, 2009)

Parking Lot is full, but there's NO LIFT LINE! (&On a pow-day!)?! WHat's up?? Simple: Gotta be Loveland!... I lived in Summit county for 6 years skiing all the biggies there: Copper the 1st 4 yrs (w/ABasin pass for late season spring skiing), then worked Keystone a season & w/all the perks (Vail-BC-Breck) I still skied more & more at Loveland -espc my days off to avoid the hoards of wanna be skiers... End conclusion: I moved to Silver Plume (2 yrs ago) to be closer to Loveland as it has been my home mtn for 4 yrs now: It is a skiers & a locals mountain -outside of the money factor, which can't be beat- It has the terrain and the atmosphere of total EXTREME SKIING!!! I've skied all over Colorado, New Mexico and the Alps and Loveland will continue to be my home mtn; Give it a try -It'll grow on ya & you WON'T be disappointed!!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

skiphotog im leaning towards the loveland pass im not afraid of the cold and after a good run a slow lift is welcome...im a purist


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

NoCo said:


> and by the way any mountain that is barely skiable with out getting stuck after 15" of snow is a bunny hill...kinda sounds like vail huh


This doesnt even make sense....

I went out every pow day we had this last winter... Half the time, I wouldnt ski unless we got at least 6" on the hill.

If you get stuck in only 15", then your a newb and should stick to the bunny hill.
Shit, I had soo many days going through waist deep...

Theres soooo much land at Vail I dont understand how people say shit like what you did...
Oh wait, Yea I do. You front rangers stick to corduroy and cant ski anything but!

Please, stay outa Vail, or Eagle for that matter. I love my fresh snow that all the tourists seem to love to ruin.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

If your going to Vail make sure you got a good set of poles for those long cat walks. Vail doesn't suck its just flat. also noco keep your eyes open for the Aspen classic pass available for limited time at limited places $160ish i think for 4 days and there is a 7 day option as well. big drive but some of best lift served (highlands) by far...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have to agree with skin eater on the Vail, shtuff...when I go it is straight to Blue Sky for SB, steep and deep, and some fantastic tree runs, then slowly work my way back to the front. I have had a few 12"+ days there, and I don't think the runouts are any longer than anywhere else...especially if you take into account the big vertical...if only tickets were cheaper...that's ok - if you don't mind bringing your skins in-bounds - you can find the sickest "in-bounds" terrain in the state at Loveland - that's if you can stand the winds up top


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for backing me porkchop...that guy probly works at vail...im willing to knock some of the mountains that ive worked for...dont be so attatched....im feeling loveland


----------



## SkiPhotog (Jul 14, 2009)

Come & Feeel the LUV!!


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

nvm


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

refresh me im normally good at acronims but what is nvm???is it anything as good as tsv or cbmr???


----------



## jasonatthebasin (Jan 17, 2009)

A-Basin.


----------

